# It's Official Our Kickstarter for the Aurora Roman Gladiators has Launched



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Hello Everyone Pete from Atlantis.
Join us in becoming part of Model Kit History!
We are very excited to say the least about this kickstarter for the Roman Gladiators with your pledge we can make it happen, it all starts with you!

Thank you
Now let the Battle Begin!

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/782428521/the-roman-gladiators-1-8-scale-plastic-model-kit

After this post I will be posting as Atlantis1.


----------



## Special Teams (Sep 22, 2000)

Excellent, just backed it (I think I was the first one)!


----------



## billy b (May 29, 2007)

Does Kickstarter take Pay Pal?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

We who are about to pay salute you!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Only $36,830 to go!


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Kickstarter does not take PayPal. Amazon payments only. You can use your Amazon Account.

Pete

Thanks guys and great to meet you John!

We only need to get support for roughly 700 kits! Then we are home free it will interesting to see.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Atlantis1 said:


> We only need to get support for roughly 700 kits! Then we are home free it will interesting to see.


Is there anyway we can know the running tally as the next 30 days pass?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Frankie Boy said:


> Is there anyway we can know the running tally as the next 30 days pass?


It shows what was raised right on kickstart. It shows how many, how much, and which bonuses were selected.


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Book mark the kickstarter page and most important spread the word, most kickstarter's get funded in the 30 days through word of mouth, social net working twitter etc.

Pete


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Do you get a poster if you pledge Atlantis package #1 for $115.00? 

~RK~


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello, we could not include the poster because it screw up the box we would ship the kits in. The posters have to ship by themselves in cardboard tubes, so we could not include them in the rewards


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Could I pledge twice, the first to get the #1 package and the second to get the poster? 

~RK~


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

yes you can


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

jaws62666 said:


> It shows what was raised right on kickstart. It shows how many, how much, and which bonuses were selected.


Ah! I see it. Thanks.
I asked the question from work but wanted to wait until I got home to actually make a pledge ... which is now done! Woo hoo!


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Fellow Modelers:

Thanks to our Friends at Atlantis models for trying to make these kits happen. I intend to pledge as these are the kind of kits I like. 
However my pledge alone is not enough to get these kits produced. 

_*"Ask not what Atlantis models can do for you, Ask what you can do for Atlantis models".*_

We have to be cheerleaders to carry this message to the modeling millions. (Well really 1000 at least). 

So far I have posted on 

The Clubhouse
Starship Modeler
Reaper Miniatures

Does anyone belong to the RPF? Does anyone belong to Universal Monsters? Can you guys place a post with the link and talk it up? 

We got to get the momentum going if we are going to make this work!!!!


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

The Cajjun is correct we need to spread the word, if you are part of any model groups please post it there, I know we have 30 days but we have a long way to go here. I know we only need 600 people to make a pledge for 1 kit. Are there 600 of us out there? Many people told us we were crazy for trying it lets prove them wrong. Don't sit on the fence this does not help anyone. Make a pledge you only get charged if the project is completely funded.

Pete


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

For years many of us have asked, 
"How much does it cost to produce a styrene kit anyway?"

Well, now we have our answer.

From the Kickstarter page: *Why is our goal $37,000? *
*This amount will cover the following: 1- the cost of cutting the steel molds (4 separate toolings), 2- the cost of production which includes injection, instructions, bagging the kit parts, boxes, and shrinkwrap, 3- the cost of transportation and customs clearing from our factory in China to the US, and 4- the cost of getting the rewards sent out. It also covers the fees that Kickstarter and Amazon Payments will charge for processing the payments.*

So let's pony up people. Don't we all want this to happen? Hell Yes!!!!!

~RK~


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Roy yes it is an expensive to make and injection molded model kit. Depending on what you are making it could be way more or a little less. I posted this over at the clubhouse as well I am hoping everybody is as enthusiastic over there as well. We'll see what happens in 28 days. Like I said in my first post about this I am not sure if the demand is there.


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

3000 members here or more?--- come on guys make a pledge! This should be easy for us. If your not into the gladiators, pledge $5.00 to help the cause! 

If everybody here pledged 14.00 we would be funded! It is that simple!
The things would could bring to injection are endless. We are looking to build a long term relationship here with the community but we need to get this one rolling.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/782428521/the-roman-gladiators-1-8-scale-plastic-model-kit

Pete and Rick


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I just threw it on our Facebook Page https://www.facebook.com/HobbyTalkModelling
Denis


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks Dennis! Every Little bit helps!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Pete, what's the difference between $50 and $65? I did the $50 and tomorrow (payday) I'm going to do the $15 so I can also get the poster. Seems like doing it that way you get the gladiator model and the poster instead of $65 where you only get the model. Or am I missing something? :drunk:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I was wondering along those lines too. I kicked in 20.00 already. If I kick in another 30.00 am I good on the 50.00 level even though its 2 separate pledges?


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

From what I saw in the FAQs on Kickstarter you can change your pledge any time until the close of the project. So you could change a $20 to a $50 pledge if you wish. I don't think you can make multiple pledges, unless you have multiple accounts, because once you make a pledge the make a pledge button changes to a manage your pledge button leaving no (obvious) way to make a second pledge on the project with that account.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Chinxy said:


> Pete, what's the difference between $50 and $65?


$15!



What do I get?


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Okay, the 50.00 is the early bird special only 100 available at that price the 65 is the regular price of the kit shipping is factored into all the kits. You can up a pledge I believe.

Jimmy, maybe you just have change your pledge.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

John P said:


> $15!
> 
> 
> 
> What do I get?


OK John, your bad!  Now go sit in the corner!:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Atlantis1 said:


> Okay, the 50.00 is the early bird special only 100 available at that price the 65 is the regular price of the kit shipping is factored into all the kits. You can up a pledge I believe.
> 
> Jimmy, maybe you just have change your pledge.


Pete, but it still doesn't show getting the poster. Here's the post-

Pledge $65 or more

0 backers Limited (1500 left of 1500)

You receive the Roman Gladiator 2 Pack Special Kickstarter Edition kit shipped to your door and you get your name on the instruction sheet.
Estimated delivery: Aug 2014 

Only on the pledge of $15 and $20 does it say you get the poster. Pledges $50 and up do not say anything about the poster. 

So even if I up the pledge it show I don't get the poster.


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Chinxy we only have two ways to get the poster by itself or with the name on the instructions. I think if you edit your pledge you can an extra 15.00 and we will add the poster to your pledge. We could not include the poster with any kits on kickstarter as a reward because it changes all the shipping boxes and adds cost to the entire reward. Pete


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I just added my $25.00 to the pot!

Best of luck Pete!!

- Denis


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks Denis! Now if only all 72000 members of Hobby talk would pledge we would be cutting steel right now! LOL


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Atlantis1 said:


> Chinxy we only have two ways to get the poster by itself or with the name on the instructions. I think if you edit your pledge you can an extra 15.00 and we will add the poster to your pledge. We could not include the poster with any kits on kickstarter as a reward because it changes all the shipping boxes and adds cost to the entire reward. Pete


OK - I'll add $15! :thumbsup:


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

a simple bump


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's what _she _said.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Atlantis1 said:


> Okay, the 50.00 is the early bird special only 100 available at that price the 65 is the regular price of the kit shipping is factored into all the kits. You can up a pledge I believe.
> 
> Jimmy, maybe you just have change your pledge.


Done - bumped to $50.00. But we're still under 3k. This ain't looking good is it?
C'mon hobbyist show that support!

I'm hoping this is kinda like the same trend as an ebay auction where the big surge comes toward the end


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

That would be great but I don't think enough of you guys want this kit. Perhaps next KS time we will do one just for Spartacus. We'll see. We are also working on a preorder system on the Atlantis website so we can invite distributors and retailers and consumers in. This will help things a bit. I just made a new video for another kit we would like to get a feel on.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Sorry the Kickstarter isn't going so well. On the bright side at least you didn't loose any money on the tool.

Like the Viking. I'm in on this one.


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

No need to say sorry it is what it is, It was the first one we will try something new next time.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I already have both versions of the original Aurora releases of the gladiators, and yet I still want to get them. My finances are so screwed up that I really have to think hard if I'm going to get them, though. Some of the additional kits offered on the various versions of the pledges are really tempting when combined all together.

I haven't pledged yet, but I might do so closer to the cut-off date. If it doesn't work out that's too bad, because I really like these figures and some of the customizing prospects that could be done with them would be fun to do.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This really did turn out to be a great way to judge demand for a kit. Saves you guys getting stuck with a pile of unsold stock.


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

A lot has changed with old Aurora Stuff over the last twenty years. The guys who built the gladiators and viking when they were kids are close to Seventy years old now. Do they still build? They have enough kits in the stash to last a lifetime they don't need anymore. Making new molds from old kits, the best days are way behind it now. Today's market demands new sculpts and subjects never done before. Something we are working on.

Have you seen how crazy these 28mm gaming figures are going, This is in it's early prime stage right now.

They make everything in that scale. Monsters, orcs, yeti's etc. The people who build and paint them have no interest for the most part in traditional scale models, no crossover effect at all. I know over the last few years the industry has been trying to get some sort of mash-up of the 2 but it has proven difficult.

Myself, I am 42 I have a lot of models in my stash more than enough. I only buy what I am interested in which happens to be everything.


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm afraid your assessment is correct. I'm in my mid 50's myself and most the kits I buy are repops or new issues on the things I remember building in the 60s and 70s or things I grew up with. I did pledge for this drive though in hopes of building some kits I've never had before. I have built the knight kits several times over the years, but never had gladiator models. I did have some toy soldiers in the 60's (purchased at Woolworths) that included gladiator/roman soldier types and some viking types. I liked the idea of gladiator kit and the novelty of kick starter funding it. If this doesn't work out perhaps it will later, with a different subject.


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

We will try something different on the next one I am going to create a poll on the Atlantis website soon. also We will also take out print ads in IPMS Journal, AFM, FSM mag.


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ures-bones-ii-the-return-of-mr-bones?ref=live

This is what I was talking about, the Gamers are going crazy and it seems like the have a ton of money to spend.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Does anybody have any stats on what the mean age is of those who build models (like those of us on this board) and the mean age of the gamers mentioned above?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I just have a lot of problems with the Kick Start idea. Nothing personal but I wouldn't chip in for anyone. In the last few months I have been bombarded with a dozen of these set ups for various products. That doesn't mean I don't want the product or wouldn't buy it but I tend to view them as sort of a ponzi scheme type of thing.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

A ponzi scheme? I don't see it as being that much different than pre-ordering. You're not charged for anything unless the deal goes through, and it seems pretty good for the company in that if they just went ahead and made the product (in this particular case a plastic model kit) and the product tanked, then they're not left holding a bunch of unwanted merchandise and the investment money tied up in it.

If there's a negative side to this Kickstarter approach, I'd be curious to know what?


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Have you been burned on a KS before? You always have to be careful. People asking for funds still have to honor the pledge or they are done. I know we can because we have dealt with manufacturing before a lot of these KS people don't have that experience but they will learn how difficult it is.

Mattel has been doing KS sort of things for years, They had a preorder up for a highly detailed 1/18 scale Ecto-1They did not get enough orders for it so they did not make it. Demand equals production case closed.

http://ghostbustersnews.com/2013/08/20/mattels-ecto-1-pre-order-fails-to-meet-goal/


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Atlantis1 said:


> A lot has changed with old Aurora Stuff over the last twenty years. The guys who built the gladiators and viking when they were kids are close to Seventy years old now. Do they still build? They have enough kits in the stash to last a lifetime they don't need anymore. Making new molds from old kits, the best days are way behind it now. Today's market demands new sculpts and subjects never done before. Something we are working on.
> 
> Yes agree you really have knowledge of the market. Howdy Doowdy as a collectible was the business model here. Value just dropped because everyone in that age collecting had all they wanted. Now there is no market for this collectible.
> 
> ...


IMHO

I pledged in the first Reaper Mini "Bones" kickstarter. Got about 250 assorted plastic figures for $150. Most 28mm or smaller scale, some dragons larger. This mini crowd paints but a lot of them do Role Playing Games (RPG). Wargaming is also popular. Gaming is a big part of that hobby. When they use the figures for RPG they are not as discerning about quality or what we call proper scale. 

There is another "Bones" kickstarter going on right now but I have enough. I have enjoyed the thrill. I will not pledge on this one. 

To some extent there is a Kickstarter burnout. Too many choices in almost every area.

Believe your decision to go with a Kickstarter on the Gladiators was a brilliant business move. Saved you a lot of anguish. The kickstarter truly judged demand by asking people to put their money down!

There has been very little marketing or market research on the scale model hobby as we know it. Few surveys, some online, one a year in a big magazine. No test fits session, no group builds of the kit to judge if the instructions are accurate or the parts correct. No apparent way to really judge what the market wants. 

One of the local malls has a survey center. You see the people lurking with their clipboards. I once took a survey on triangular snack chips (brand shall remain nameless). There were more questions and research in that hour than I have every received in an entire lifetime of scale models.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

No I haven't been burned by one. Its just not something that appeals to ME. I don't see Revell doing it. I just go to the store and buy kits. I really have no desire to know about the backstory. Again, just me. And this does not single out any one company. Like I said, I have seen a number of KS programs lately for everything from kits to gun cleaning kit boxes shaped like an AR mag so you can carry it in your vest...


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Revell-Monogram is owned by one of the biggest corporations in America Hobbico. If Revell were a 10 on the Large scale Atlantis is a 0.1 that is why we are using Kickstarter and plus Revell has no interest in old Aurora kits that's for sure.


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

Not that I think Kickstarter is a bad idea, I am just curious. How do you take into account the number of people who may, or will purchase the item, who have absolutely no idea it is offered on kickstarter. And is there also a formula or option for gauging how many would buy the item, but not willing or able to pledge at the time of the kickstarter process? Because maybe kickstarter only gauges a percentage of actual interest in the project.

Rob


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Rob there really is no way to gauge. If you are online and build models you know about the KS we have going right now. We posted it everywhere, its now or never for this particular kit. I did not have a very good response from distributors or hobby shops for that matter on the proposed subject. Right now the market is flooded with kits old and new. It's going to be that way for awhile.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Atlantis1 said:


> Hi Rob there really is no way to gauge. If you are online and build models you know about the KS we have going right now. We posted it everywhere, its now or never for this particular kit. I did not have a very good response from distributors or hobby shops for that matter on the proposed subject. Right now the market is flooded with kits old and new. It's going to be that way for awhile.


IMHO

Well put.

There is no reason for the glut of kits to stop. Maybe the new manufacturers will quit producing eventually. But not until every routine subject is kitted to death.

We have not seen the next wave yet. Lifelong kit collections being put on the market for various reasons. We see a few collections now and then, but not what we will see as the demographics change.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Atlantis1 said:


> A lot has changed with old Aurora Stuff over the last twenty years. The guys who built the gladiators and viking when they were kids are close to Seventy years old now. Do they still build? They have enough kits in the stash to last a lifetime they don't need anymore. Making new molds from old kits, the best days are way behind it now.


I think you are making a lot of sense here. The hard, cold reality is that the lion's share of interest in classic Aurora kits starts and stops with the monsters. Beyond that, the market fragments. Sure, there are small pockets of intense interest in gladiators, vikings, pirates, cowboys, cartoony frogs and cartoony lady vampires, but nothing that comes close to the broader interest in classic movie monsters, and that itch has been thoroughly scratched by Revell, Polar Lights and Moebius.

It is, however, surprising to hear that Blackbeard hasn't been more successful than it has been. Ironically, it's the only Atlantis kit I have purchased so far. (Thanks for that, by the way. I love it!!!)



Atlantis1 said:


> Today's market demands new sculpts and subjects never done before. Something we are working on.


This is exactly what I was hoping you would say! I can't wait to see what you guys have in mind. The hobby market is pretty well glutted with reissued kits of all kinds these days, so I believe that new plastic is the way to go.

I'm particularly fond of what Monarch has done. New kits of classic subjects, packaged and presented in an Aurora style. Pegasus is another great example of a smaller company that carved out a niche by making new kits of retro-themed original ideas and classic subjects that have never been done before. So, I absolutely believe that there is room for Atlantis in this hobby, and I wish you all the good luck in the world! :thumbsup:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Atlantis1 said:


> Right now the market is flooded with kits old and new. It's going to be that way for awhile.


Very true.
There is a lot more out there than I can afford to buy.
Between, new kits, reissue kits, old kits, and garage kits, I have to be selective about where my money goes. I already probably have more kits than I will build in the next 10 years.
So everything is kind of prioritized in my head.
Base on :
desire to own
relative rarity
price


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

We'll the Kickstarter is finally over. I was hoping we would get a better response but the support was not there for one reason or another. I want to thank anyone here who supported the project. Going forward I don't think we would even consider anymore old Aurora figures as tooling costs are just too high and demand for such kits is too low.

Even if you factor in maybe 300 or so more people would buy the kit outside of kickstarter it was an awful turnout. I am sad but also happy we did not waste our money on producing the kit. It still cost about 1000.00 in total to get the kickstarter going. Money well spent in my opinion.

Hopefully this ends the debate once and for all of producing old Aurora Figure kits. Like the Frog or the Apache Warrior or the Crusader. This to say kits that the tooling does not exist.

The monsters and Dinosaurs have been done to death.

Time for new ideas and expansion on products that actually will sell. I wish it was easier.

Pete


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Pete & Rick - Thanks for your efforts in trying to make this happen.
Good luck to Atlantis in future ventures. I'm looking forward to whatever you guys can turn out
JB


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I would like also to add my thanks to Pete and Rick for trying to get this rolling. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

It was a great campaign, unfortunatly unsuccessful. 

I'm looking forward to what Atlantis has in store for all of us.

Keep up the great work, I'm behind you 100%. 

~RK~


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

Pete and Rick,
I was surprised by the lack of response to this campaign, but I'm glad that you didn't invest in something that wouldn't sell. I still think Kickstarter could be effective in getting new kits made. Let's hope.
Good luck with future endeavors.
Pete


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yup, this was exactly the right idea to gauge interest. I would encourage you to try it again if another potentially popular kit comes up. Maybe one time you'll hit paydirt.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Pete and Rick,
Thank you for the try!!! Would have been cool to have but I'm glad you didnt lose out much. Maybe the poster of the boxtop would possibly appeal to some of us out there? It was a pretty impressive painting.
Thanks again!!!
Steve


----------

